# Serpents Wall



## Medvedya (Mar 28, 2005)

You'll like this - a Ukrainian biker, who goes around the battlefields of the Eastern Front finding relics....and as well as some great finds, photos, and descriptions, she's a girl too! 8) 

http://www.serpentswall.com/index.html


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 14, 2005)

What a hobby what a woman!!


----------



## trackend (Apr 14, 2005)

If those items could talk what tails they would tell Id love to spend some time there. Good find Med


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2005)

after seeing the front page I hope they really know what they are doing. digging up grenades and mortar rounds is pretty bloody idiotic in my opinion.............wanna be researchers have been blown to bits on numerous occassions


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 14, 2005)

They certainly are taking a risk, its very sad to see all the bones of the fallen soldiers too, i hope that if theres any badges or medals on the skeletons that they respect the dead leave them be!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 14, 2005)

She says in her log that they leave grenades severely alone, and cover over with soil any bones they find. 

It's not the most dangerous hobby she has though - read her other stuff.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

Beside digging up 60 year old grenades, the only thing I can think of that is more dangerous would be javelin catching!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 15, 2005)

Javelin catching? Well, this tops it. 

With these exploits in the link below, if you don't know _exactly_ what you're doing and where you're at, this one could be _really_ dangerous!

http://www.kiddofspeed.com/chapter1.html


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 16, 2005)

That Gal really likes a walk on the wild side of sane!


----------

